# Kibble v's behaviour



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi everyone

Back again catching up while I can. All quiet here for a change so some ILMC time for me I think

Well, just wondering what you all think about this

When we got Archie he was on an awful diet which we pomptly change, gradually over the next couple of weeks. We put him on kibble which didn't last 5 seconds in his bowl. He was on this continually and it seemed to suit him. Happy, lively, mouthy, fun, normal puppy(but controlable also) with mostly solid poo. I say mostly as he is a bit of a high chair surfer at dinner time with my children so is like the dinner time hoover and sometimes got things he perhaps shouldn't have which upset his tummy abit. 

However, recently my boyfriend went out and came home with a different type of kibble which was apparently a "bargin in the 3 for 2 sale" and said (when I moaned) "that dog will eat anything so he'll like this". I have to say Archie did like 2 out of the 3 bags of it, but really wasn't keen on one of the flavours and actually refused to eat it in the end. Now, looking back Archie was subdued, boring, didn't run after the girls playing and trying to nip them whilst he was on this. I actually said at one point that I was worried that he was depressed or anxious. He was just acting like what I class as an older dog who had done the puppy thing and had grown up. However he was only 7 months old!! He was also castrated recently so I wondered if it had calmed him down? This went on for a good couple of weeks and even my mum said he was calmer and not as nutty as she thought he would be. Anyway, I went to the pet shop to stock up as we were going away and got some of the kibble I know he likes and he's been back on it a week today. 

WELL, and this is where I need answers, he is a different dog. He's back to his mad, nutty self. Running round after the girls the minute they move trying to play, back to what I class as a puppy.He's fun again wanting to play and interact with us rather than just sleeping. Now I'm wondering whether the food has affected him in anyway or if it's just coinsidence, whether he has reached that rebelious stage of puppy hood as he is now nearly 9 months or whether the 1st and 3rd lot of kibble he had actually made him hyper(can dog food do this??) and the 2nd made him 'normal' or made him supressed? Do I change back or stay?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Certen brands of food can make dogs loopy. in the uk pedigree and bakers are the worsed. you want a foid with the least colours and additives.


check out this site and see how your dogs food rates http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm sure you'll get lots of advice/thoughts, but I'm afraid I can't really comment. I took Millie off of kibble at 4 months as she really struggled to enjoy it. I put her on Natural Instict which is a ready made raw diet.

From previous posts the best kibble food to look at is Barking Head, Orijen and I think Arden Grange.


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

We feed Beau Barking Heads kibble and Burns is also a good one along with the ones Julie has posted about. Applaws is also good but a bit too rich for Beau and so upset her tum. Haven't had any problems on Barking Heads but she can be a bit loopy as that is part of her character


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

This is a difficult one. I do believe what they eat/take in affects the way they behave. Which version of your dog do you prefer? I don't know the brands involved but I would recommend going for good quality kibble versus price/promotional offers.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

I've heard alot about Barking head so will look out for it and give it ago I think. The kibble we have tried is by no means one of the cheap and nasty ones and I particulary chose one that had no colourings and nasty extras. We went for middle of the road. I am also tempted to try NI. Can I do both do you think or is it best to stick to one type of food?

He had got so good at being left and wouldn't rip anything up, chew the girls toys laying around etc. (looking back this was when he was on the other kibble) However today he has been left for 2 hours and has destroyed 2 clean, dry nappies (if you have seen these ripped up you will know why I could have cried when I saw the mess!!!), a DVD box and a whole A4 sprial note pad that had all my work notes in it. 

I prefer the lively, happy Archie but with that comes mouthing again, which then involves children crying, and destroying things when left.I walk him before he's left to wear him out, I give him a kong to keep him occuppied and / or a treat to chew on. The treats he takes to his bed and bury's or puts them under the sofa cushions and the kong is not touched till I walk back through the door!! The quiet Archie makes me feel sad for him. He looks miserable, depressed, is not fun....however he's easier, I don't have to clean up thousands of bits of paper / nappies / chewed kids toys.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> We feed Beau Barking Heads kibble and Burns is also a good one along with the ones Julie has posted about. Applaws is also good but a bit too rich for Beau and so upset her tum. Haven't had any problems on Barking Heads but she can be a bit loopy as that is part of her character


You've made me think...which is Archies true character? The quiet one or the nutty one?


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Clairasol said:


> You've made me think...which is Archies true character? The quiet one or the nutty one?


Maybe a bit of both as Beau can be quiet but also a bit nutty


----------

